# Sony PlayStation 4 coming to India on Dec 18



## Cyberghost (Dec 13, 2013)

Sony's eighth generation gaming console PlayStation 4 is set to hit stores in India next week.Japanese consumer giant, Sony has invited major media houses for the PS 4 launch event at the national capital, New Delhi on 18 December (Wednesday).

Read More : Sony PlayStation 4 launching in India on December 18


----------



## amjath (Dec 13, 2013)

^ let me do you the favour of pasting source
Sony PlayStation 4 coming to India on Dec 18 - Financial Express


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> *^ let me do you the favour of pasting source*
> Sony PlayStation 4 coming to India on Dec 18 - Financial Express



He He!!! 
Cut him some slack... Just a newbie...


----------



## amjath (Dec 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> He He!!!
> Cut him some slack... Just a newbie...



Lol I just wanted to subscribe this thread saw no source, so just made a post


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2013)

Pre-order was opened by games4u long time back. But for pe pricing is very crucial since the games launched for ps4 are still costly compared to previous Gen.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2013)

Who'd be stupid enough to buy this for 40k!?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2013)

One word: Meh.



cyborg47 said:


> Who'd be stupid enough to buy this for 40k!?



Where's your source?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Where's your source?


Rumor for now, and a market speculation among the retailers, but its also obvious to expect that price tag.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Rumor for now, and a market speculation among the retailers, *but its also obvious to expect that price tag.*



 40k is on the high side of your expectations.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> 40k is on the high side of your expectations.


okay? how much do you think its going to be?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> okay? how much do you think its going to be?



Around 35k.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Around 35k.


Basing on what?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 14, 2013)

Definitely not more than 30k($400 offshore).
PS3 rates are slashed to 18k.

Sony wouldn't take such a risk of pricing it more than 30k


----------



## rish1 (Dec 14, 2013)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Definitely not more than 30k($400 offshore).
> PS3 rates are slashed to 18k.
> 
> Sony wouldn't take such a risk of pricing it more than 30k



it costs 35k after custom duty and taxes if you get it shipped from usa ..

so don't expect any price less than 35000 rs


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2013)

Its gonna cost within 35k. 30-32k as per my guess. Lets see.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Its gonna cost within 35k. 30-32k as per my guess. Lets see.



So you buyin ??


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So you buyin ??



I really wish to. But not happening anytime soon.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Basing on what?



Expecting the addition of ~$150 in customs, VAT and shipping costs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2013)

hoping PS3 gets a price cut and then i'll somehow be able to pursue my parents to buy me a PS3


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 15, 2013)

I am still waiting for PS3 to hit 10k.As for PS4 expect a price somewhere between 35-40k.Am guessing only a few hundred people will buying PS4 at launch.No one cares for console gaming in India.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2013)

I just might buy it. Honestly.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 16, 2013)

^^Me too even if Priced 35k but Not before 3-4 months after release here in India as Customer support of Sony is pathetic in India (Specially for console i have Experience with PS3 replacement)....I will better wait then regret IMO.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 16, 2013)

ico said:


> I just might buy it. Honestly.



Even if it's overpriced at 35k+? Why?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 16, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I am still waiting for PS3 to hit 10k.As for PS4 expect a price somewhere between 35-40k.Am guessing only a few hundred people will buying PS4 at launch.No one cares for console gaming in India.



Very true! There is a large margin between PC Gamers and Console Gaming.

Why will people buy 2-3k Games for PS3/PS4 when they can get free pc games through torrents!


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 16, 2013)

When XBOX one will be released ? I want to buy.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 16, 2013)

^^There is still long way for X1 to come here AFAIK.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 16, 2013)

kunalgujarathi said:


> why will people buy 2-3k games for ps3 when they can get free games through torrents*(i hate piracy)*


lol


----------



## rish1 (Dec 16, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I am still waiting for PS3 to hit 10k.As for PS4 expect a price somewhere between 35-40k.Am guessing only a few hundred people will buying PS4 at launch.No one cares for console gaming in India.



I will wait till ps3 hits 10k price mark and then will buy a old used model for 5k  lol along with a used 23 inch 1080p ips led all set for gaming in 10k 

as per this interview

IndianVideoGamer » Interview: PlayStation India head Atindriya Bose on PS4 India launch | IVG is your source for video game news, reviews and previews with an unique Indian perspective

no price cut is expected after ps4 launch 

PS2 got a price reduction at E3 so expect price cut for ps3 at E3 2014

and 1 more thing the price of ps4 will be decided on the basis of 399 euros and not 399 dollars .. so expect nothing less than 40,000 , as grey market people are also selling them at 50-60k 



kunalgujarathi said:


> Very true! There is a large margin between PC Gamers and Console Gaming.
> 
> Why will people buy 2-3k Games for PS3/PS4 when they can get free pc games through torrents!



modding Ps gets you a ban from PSN so no online gaming for torrent games .. then basically you are stuck with single player modes , Whats the use of playstation if you can't play online multiiplayer ? that's why Buying and selling used games is so successful .. and these days games made are small it hardly takes few days to complete the games , that's why game developers focus mostly on multiplayer gaming .. games like wolfeinstein,halo, san andreas ,cod1, cod2 used to be comparatively longer.. ( that's what my friend tells me , i haven't played recent games much ) 

online fps are so addictive and enjoyable for a long time .. i guess 1 or 2 great online multiplayer games > 10 single player mode only games


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2013)

If PS3 hits 10k or so, it will be best VFM. FYI, PS3 is the best Blu ray player around for a long time


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't think PS3 will be up for 10K anytime soon, Sony or MS(with x360) will just release bundled consoles again for the same price.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 17, 2013)

^^+1 for this. ps3 and xbox will not see any major price drops anytime soon IMO.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 17, 2013)

PS3 for 10k will be useless as games still cost ~3k or ~2k
if you buy 5-6 games you would have spent 20k already9(inc. ps3) 
I really hope they decrease the game prices for ps3
modding ps3 is a PITA and you will find pirated games online rarely, with no multiplayer and the games you will find will be very large too
and if you have a ps3 there are more than 5-6 games you must play with so many good games available, console gaming is really expensive


----------



## Renny (Dec 17, 2013)

I think the console will be priced at 35K.

How much are we paying via taxes for a PS4? (And PS3?)


----------



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> PS3 for 10k will be useless as games still cost ~3k or ~2k
> if you buy 5-6 games you would have spent 20k already9(inc. ps3)
> I really hope they decrease the game prices for ps3
> modding ps3 is a PITA and you will find pirated games online rarely, with no multiplayer and the games you will find will be very large too
> and if you have a ps3 there are more than 5-6 games you must play with so many good games available, console gaming is really expensive



only ps3 slim or some fat models can be modded..

new super slims aren't modifiable

best bet is to buy used games and later keep on trading those for other games
(takes time but savings will be huge this way )

buy 1 disc for 1000 play it for 1 month finish the game
sell it for 8-900 , then buy other games play it and again sell it

keep hold of 3-4 great online multiplier games ( 1 fifa , 2 shooters , 1 nfs ) , 

even better is the play station plus subscription 3000 rs for 1 year which allows downloading many games for free and we can play as long as we have the subscription

that's what i have read

but still it doesn't come even close to the tempting piracy thing 

ps3 gaming is a luxury experience

if there are any more suggestions which others follow to save money please do let us know


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2013)

Any news on the launch???


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Any news on the launch???



Wait till evening.


----------



## amjath (Dec 18, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Any news on the launch???



Let them wake up


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 18, 2013)

Today 12:30 PM. Location Delhi, India.

I had PS plus subscription back then and it is lot more cheaper then we think. for 3k it gives bunch of free games, Online multi-player and premium services from sony. and used games can save lots of money and i am doing this for my xbox 360


----------



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2013)

like i told you before

ps4 launched in india for 39,990 will be available from January 6

fair price not too good not too bad ..

Sony PlayStation 4 launched in India for Rs 39,990, will be available from January 6 | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2013)

This is real bad. Its like looting people. 15k price difference between India and US version is just too much.
It won't sell here as good as it has in other parts of the world. Pricing is the only flaw in the Indian launch.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> This is real bad. Its like looting people. 15k price difference between India and US version is just too much.
> It won't sell here as good as it has in other parts of the world. Pricing is the only flaw in the Indian launch.



It's fair price , india comes in Europe zone the price there is 399 euros ( 35k) + taxes it comes to 40k
if you buy it from amazon and get it shipped it still will cost you 36k after paying customs

30-32k price was unrealistic from the start but still people were expecting it.. it's only cheaper in the USA it's expensive for the rest of the world  ( the price seems high because of dollar or euro exchange rate )

the only way to get it cheaper if someone is coming from usa but don't forget the blue light of death

sony will not repair or replace them and it won't be repairable locally for at least next  2 years

so i think it will sell because people don't have any other option


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 18, 2013)

rish said:


> only ps3 slim or some fat models can be modded..
> 
> new super slims aren't modifiable
> 
> ...



yeah i have some used games too, and about the 1fifa, 2 shooters, 1 nfs thing, id really like to play multiplayer online but no one playes old games and very few play in india and no shooters due to ULTRA high ping and i tried fifa 12 and though pings wont matter but the game lagged severely i really wanna play online now i only play gta online but no one acceppts jobs etc and loading errors too 





rish said:


> like i told you before
> 
> ps4 launched in india for 39,990 will be available from January 6
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA! i really DONT want to go OT but id rather buy a PC


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 19, 2013)

I said PS4 would cost 35-40k yet some people were hopeful for 30k price.Anyways extra controller will cost 5k and games 4.5k.No one will be buying the PS4 except only the ultra rich hardcore gamers.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 19, 2013)

Available for pre-order at Flipkart (Rs 40K)
Sony PS4 Price in India - Buy Sony PS4 Black Online - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## warfreak (Dec 19, 2013)

40K may be on the higher side but still IMO it is pretty reasonable since it would take a little bit more to build yourself a nice PC which can play games at full settings.

What I'm concerned about is the price of the games themselves which is too damn high for Indian consumers.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Even if it's overpriced at 35k+? Why?



haha. Not buying it. I was expecting 20-25K or something.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

ico said:


> haha. Not buying it. I was expecting 20-25K or something.



It sells here at $400. I don't see how Sony would give it to you guys at that price.


----------

